# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  App 2 SD Pro V 2.44 ادارة التطبيقات في الهاتف و بطاقة التخزين

## Ae3sar

*App 2 SD Pro V 2.44 apk*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *
برنامج App 2 SD Pro apk  لادارة التطبيقات في هواتف الاندرويد في الهاتف و الذاكرة امكانية نقل  التطبيقات وتثبيتها ,ايضا يقوم بمسح الملفات المؤقتة للبرامج لزيادة مساحة  التخزين و الكثير من الخصائص *  *مميزات البرنامج *  *★ مشاهدة جميع تطبيقات بطاقة SD مع امكانية نقلها بسهولة* * ★ يقوم بمسح الملفات المؤقتة للتطبيقات* * ★ تصدير قائمة التطبيق على بطاقة SD* * ★ تثبيت تطبيقات من قائمة التطبيق المصدرة* * ★ اظهار حجم ذاكرة التخزين المؤقت والمتاحة* * ★ تظهر ملفات التطبيق المخفية / البيانات / / رمز الحجم الإجمالي* * ★ تعقب من مساحة التخزين الإجمالية والمتاحة* * ★ الفرز من خلال تطبيقات المخزنة على الهاتف وبطاقة SD* * ★ إضافة تطبيقات المنقولة إلى قائمة التجاهل* * ★ الانتقال إلى تطبيقات التخزين الداخلية* * ★ عرض التطبيق على السوق* * ★ إلغاء التطبيق* * ★ فتح التطبيق* * ★ اظهار تفاصيل التطبيق  *  *صور التطبيق *  * *  * *  * *  * *  * *  * *  * *  * *  * 
فيديو توضيحي للتطبيق* *
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
روابط تحميل التطبيق *  *share22* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *لتحميل التطبيق من سوق الاندرويد* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *لزيارة صفحة مطوري التطبيق* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## fouzi210

مشكور يا اخي

----------


## alrasee

مشكوو ر

----------


## elnady

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d

----------

